# new address for navy sunrise/sunset times



## Elephant Man

See a graph of sunrise, sunset and daylight times for a particular location.
hxxp://ptaff.ca/soleil/?lang=en_CA


(Edit by Stoney Bud: Here's another link to the Hours of Daylight in any place in the world on any day and year)

hxxp://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.html


----------



## clanchattan

hXXp://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneYear.php[/URL]

they changed it maybe a mod could add it to the sticky......


----------



## Mutt

Stuck and bookmarked it.  
thanks.


----------



## T-Bone

thank you, all of appreciate it.
~T-bone


----------



## Hick

hxxp://www.sunrisesunset.com


----------



## wowlijetgold

Get it, thank you for this friendly share...


----------



## 8planets8

I dont get it???????????????


----------



## darrell1NP

Elephant Man it seems like they already removed it.


----------



## umbra

This post is from 2007. None of the links are active anymore


----------



## longtimegrower

Sunrise sunset. Change toyour location.      
hxxps://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/chicago


----------

